# Iberital MC2 Modifications



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all

I'm trying to stop my Iberital MC2 from retaining half the grinds. I've sanded out the chute and the spout but it's made little to no difference. Has anyone ever managed to get theirs running the grinds out easily?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the short answer is 'no'

It works by 'pushing' grinds through a level square shoot, so you will always get some grind retention in there. The best method I found was to lean it forward and give it a good few smacks, and most of the grinds fell out.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I used to use the lid to clear the chute. Just replace it firmly and it blows the chute clear. Only really works when single dosing though


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I kind of figured the answer would be "no" but I thought I'd ask. I've been giving mine a good smack but kind of feel that you shouldn't have to. I know it's cheap for an espresso grinder but it's still over £100.

I'll give the trick with the lid a try though, seems like a good idea as I single dose.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, being cheap isn't the problem. The majority of grinders will retain grinds, there are only very few, very expensive grinders that dont. I have a Mignon now which has the same problem, I let it clogg and then each time I use it i grind out the bit stuck in the chute, bin it and then grind the rest.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Unfortunately, being cheap isn't the problem. The majority of grinders will retain grinds, there are only very few, very expensive grinders that dont. I have a Mignon now which has the same problem, I let it clogg and then each time I use it i grind out the bit stuck in the chute, bin it and then grind the rest.


You can use a mini lens hood for the Mignon which reduces retention to a negligible amount.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> You can use a mini lens hood for the Mignon which reduces retention to a negligible amount.


Can you expand on that? Are you talking about the grinds retention int he chute?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll post the thread when I'm home in about 20 mins


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10877-Mignon-Mod

After grinding you bang the top of the lens hood and the air pressure forces most of the retained grounds out the burrs and chute. It's not perfect but helps a lot.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I just stick the thin end of a teaspoon up after each grind, seems to clear most of it out.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses guys. I don't want to give the impression that I'm not happy with the MC2, it's working just fine. As with most of these things, it's very easy to look at the more expensive models and think "oh, I wish mine was more like that"!

In the photography business, we call it upgrade-itis


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

EarwaxUK said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. I don't want to give the impression that I'm not happy with the MC2, it's working just fine. As with most of these things, it's very easy to look at the more expensive models and think "oh, I wish mine was more like that"!
> 
> In the photography business, we call it upgrade-itis


ON any forum that encourages expensive habits it's called that too lol, we all suffer from it, I suspect if Reiss brought a much much better version of the L1(if this were possible) we would suddenly see a bunch of L1's for sale lol.


----------

